# Black Hunter Review



## stikbow208 (Dec 15, 2013)

What brace height are you using and how does the draw feel? Sounds like a nice bow.


----------



## jbhoyt (Nov 29, 2006)

I did find the brace height to be "the" factor in tuning, mine worked best at 7 3/4". Draw felt smooth, no complaints . I did scale the limbs and they were right on at 50#


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

next step ~ get the recurve limbs, then u have 2 bows in 1 :darkbeer:


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/M02...ml?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.7.6d4629dfR58NZ2

someone is already making a glossy walnut colored version...no rd longbow version spotted yet, recurve only.

I still like the old ember/black hunter better


----------



## xavier102772 (Sep 2, 2010)

I got my 35# recurve Black Hunter about 3 weeks ago from Aliexpress for $113 Canadian. Shoots very nice and the grip fits like a glove.  Little to no vibrations when using arrows of sufficient weight. Build quality is excellent too. Tips are very well made. Smooth and nicely radiused with no chance or cutting strings. Unlike other bows I know of. I hope whoever makes this bow comes out with 62", 64" or 66" versions. This bow is a fantastic value. Much better than another bow I bought for more than $300.


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

kentsabrina said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/M02...ml?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.7.6d4629dfR58NZ2
> 
> someone is already making a glossy walnut colored version...no rd longbow version spotted yet, recurve only.
> 
> I still like the old ember/black hunter better


The riser and wood here are identical to a Galaxy Black Ridge I just sold. It was a one piece recurve.


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

Boy China is really making inroads in the archery business. Just went on EBay for barred fletching and the price for turkey feathers from China is really cheap. Boy I know I should but they’re making it hard to buy And support USA goodies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

I stocked up so many bearpaw RW barred n solid color feathers over the years...They are also pretty cheap n decent enough from my UK seller.

After I ran out, I think I will have a go from Chinese seller.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Because if I remember correctly, the Chinese sport or cultural authority had a new national policy to encourage the flourish n development of traditional archery...about 10 to 15 years ago.

With years of OEM manufacturing for the US archery industry n basically every Samick traditional line...It did not take long to have well developed trad bow like F161, F162, F171, Sear, Ember.....etc to emerge.....

But still I haven't seen a Chinese brand ~ Chinese made bow that I have no hesitation in paying up above the $200 mark.

#Except the beautiful high quality order to made horsebow from Alibow.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

Just bought the 60" Black Hunter recurve with 30# limbs from Mandarin Duck for my wife. She is very pleased with it. It is beautiful and shoots great.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

The legendary disturbing adults only bow torture vid, has a new version posted on utube.

https://youtu.be/ufUjmL6sEB4

old footage 
https://youtu.be/Ac2wKfERK2Q


After watching, I am going to order a lower poundage 30# limbs for my ember....

For the evil intention of shooting light weight arrows spined for 20# with 65gr point..(fletched with 5" shield cut feathers to get most correction.)

To see how fast I can shoot arrows out of this crazy thing.


----------



## 10essee (Mar 2, 2012)

I got a 40# longbow from them. 150$ at local shop but no shipping or wait time. I got it in left hand to work on shooting from that side also. Couldn’t pass it up. Wasn’t going pay high dollar to see if I like leftie better. Right now I shoot somewhat cross eye dominant when using my righty bows. If lefty improves my consistency I will have my Centaur on order built left instead of right. I’ve got 4 more months to decide


----------



## JohnZhou (Oct 26, 2017)

Samick Sage...watch out! They do look fantastic. Wish they come out with something longer, I would pull the trigger. Looks like the riser is cut from one piece of wood, no lamination.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

action wood laminated

Literally sheets n sheets n sheets of treated wood laminated n pressed together. 

As far as I was told, they used different kinda glue also....

Not sure if any heat treat is involved or not.

It's a special breed in recent years really.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

I received my Ember in the mail today. Took quite a while to bite the bullet but some things finally drove me away from the ILF world.

For the $ its a very nice bow. It isnt perfect cosmetically but no hunting bow is after a single season so moot point IMO. I do think it would look good with some antler bur limb bolts. Once I make sure the limb bolts are 5/16-18 I will be ordering some.

It holds on target very well and is pretty darn quiet. I havent messed with brace height tuning yet other than initially setting it at 8". It isnt a barn burner in the speed world but I would say it meets expectations. Tuned up easy off the shelf.

Two things that really stick out to me personally is the grip is very comfortable and it holds on target very well.

Conns....only thing is it doesnt have that super smooth glossy finish which Im left wanting. I may look into that as a project. Out of the box it has more of a satin feel to it.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

One more really nice thing....the radiused shelf and side plate is very nice. No messing with toothpics or other crap to make a high point. Slap on velcro and bam youre set.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Limb bolt threads are not the standard 5/16-18. So the limb bur bolts sold at 3Rivers will not fit.


----------



## DavidW01 (Mar 19, 2018)

I shoot Olympic Recurve but caught the barebow bug from watching Grizzly Jim so I've ordered a couple of Black Hunters, a 30# for my son and a 40# for myself. What type and spine would you recommend for these bows? I don't want to break the bank and have read elsewhere that Easton xx75's are a good choice and not to expensive. If so what spine and are there better choices around the same price point. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

Doofy_13 said:


> I received my Ember in the mail today. Took quite a while to bite the bullet but some things finally drove me away from the ILF world.
> 
> For the $ its a very nice bow. It isnt perfect cosmetically but no hunting bow is after a single season so moot point IMO. I do think it would look good with some antler bur limb bolts. Once I make sure the limb bolts are 5/16-18 I will be ordering some.
> 
> ...


Nope, they're metric bolts. took mine to home depot for back-up bolts.


----------



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

DavidW01 said:


> I shoot Olympic Recurve but caught the barebow bug from watching Grizzly Jim so I've ordered a couple of Black Hunters, a 30# for my son and a 40# for myself. What type and spine would you recommend for these bows? I don't want to break the bank and have read elsewhere that Easton xx75's are a good choice and not to expensive. If so what spine and are there better choices around the same price point. Thanks in advance.


I've shoot victory ares arrows out of 40# rf/df limbs pretty well with 125 gr. tips. Just the fletch job sucks, so add glue to the feathers.


----------



## BearTxArch (Dec 4, 2021)

kentsabrina said:


> 133.26US $ |M02 American Recurve Bow Length 58 Inches 25 55 LBS Wooden Handle for Outdoor Archery Bow Hunting Shooting|recurve bow length|recurve bowrecurve bow handle - AliExpress
> 
> someone is already making a glossy walnut colored version...no rd longbow version spotted yet, recurve only.
> 
> I still like the old ember/black hunter better


Wish it was still avalible. I am thinking of buying the black hunter and noticed on amazon the "SinoArt 60" is the same thing as the black hunter for only $105. I like the walnut look better though. Excited to try recurve to see if I like compounds or recurve better.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree 100% with you. Great little bow, glad your liking it...
I received a Amazon gift card from my employer....
That was my green light to try out the B.H.
Picked up a B55 string off of 3 Rivers.
I havent tuned it up yet, but have put some arrows through it.
What a fantastic bow!
Mine is perfect out of the box, beautiful fit and finish....draws about 3# over the 35# limb weight....
it is quick, and hits hard..


----------



## Glitch (Jan 4, 2022)

get the recurve limbs, then u have 2 bows in 1.


----------



## josephmedley12 (Jan 8, 2022)

David- hard to say which spines are needed for your 30# and 40#. Draw length and other factors go into it. 1716, 1816, 1916 will be the ones in your ballpark, but again depending on other factors. The aluminum arrow charts are pretty accurate from Easton.


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

In event anyone at Mandarin Duck is watching.. I would love a 66" or larger version myself.


----------

